# Cutting legs on metal loft beds



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tools: Hack saw or reciprocating saw with a metal blade. Method: cut each leg off equally. Remember a 3 legged stool is stable no matter if the legs are unequal. May not be flat, but stable. Four legs, you enter a different arena, for if one leg is off it will wobble. So it is very important that you take them off equally. What sort of bottom do the legs have? Cushions, plastic plugs? You will need something to allow them to rest on the floor without damaging the covering of the floor.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

As Chandler said, you need to have a pad or plug on the bottom, perhaps a picture would help us. In some cases the foot protection can be removed and re-inserted after cutting.

As for a tool, my preference would be a jig saw and there are many to choose from, but it can be used on wood or other material and is a very safe power tool to use.

A selection of blades and perhaps a metal file to clean up the edges.

And welcome to the forum Fred (mom?)

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If they are round pipe legs, you could rent a pipe cutter, hand tool. The guy at the rental store would show you how they work.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

How long are the legs, on the bed? As fast as children grow, their legs are going to match that height quickly. How about platform beds?


----------



## Fred73# (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi all! thanks for the welcome. Fred is a nickname my dad stuck on me at birth. I am a mother of 3. lol. I appreciated the feedback you gave. I will have to check the legs on the beds, I believe they have a rubber/plastic stopper on them. I did think about needing some type of bottom on them after cutting them off. The legs are square a few inches wide. Your suggestions make sense I just wanted to verify what I had in mind to use before I tackled this, lol. thanks!


----------

